# What are the rules on indoor events?



## Brendan Burgess (13 Sep 2021)

I am trying to understand the rules on indoor events and they don't seem clear to me.






						Public health advice in place right now
					






					www.gov.ie
				




_From 6 Sept_
_Organised indoor events and mass gatherings_​_Organised indoor events and mass gatherings* can take place with capacity limits of 60% of venue capacity where all patrons are immune (fully vaccinated or recovered from COVID-19 within previous 6 months), or accompanied minors (under 18), in line with sectoral guidance.
Where patrons have mixed immunity status, there will be no change to the current restrictions during September.

*Indoor events and mass gatherings includes conferences, trade fairs and exhibitions and large-scale business events involving external audiences, and bingo venues.

For indoor live music, drama, live entertainment and sporting events, the audience/spectators should be fully seated. 

Easing of capacity limit restrictions does not apply to large privately organised social events._
_From 20 September_​_Organised indoor group activities_​_Organised indoor group activities (sports, arts, culture, dance classes) can take place with capacity limits of 100 people (with appropriate protective measures) where all patrons are immune (fully vaccinated or recovered from COVID-19 within previous 6 months), or accompanied minors (under 18)._


So can I throw a party for 100 fully vaccinated adults on 21 September? 

The easing of capacity limits seems to apply to the 6 Sept rules but not the post 21 September rules? 

They can sit at one big table and move around as at an ordinary party? 


*But the rules for indoor restaurants are much more restrictive *






						Reopening hospitality
					






					www.gov.ie
				




_A maximum of 6 persons aged 13 or over are permitted at a table. _

_Mingling between tables is not allowed.

You should wear a face mask at all times other than when sitting at your table. All staff will continue to wear appropriate PPE including face masks at all times_


----------



## odyssey06 (13 Sep 2021)

A party is a mass gathering not an organised indoor activity?

So line dancing is ok but not a disco party...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Sep 2021)

Sorry, Odyssey I don't understand your post.

Can someone throw a dinner party for 100 guests? 

They sit at big tables and move between tables afterwars. 

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (13 Sep 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Sorry, Odyssey I don't understand your post.
> 
> Can someone throw a dinner party for 100 guests?
> 
> ...


Only if its a wedding, from my reading of current guidelines which dont seem to specifically call out 'parties which arent weddings'.

If its just a party it seems to fall under indoor hospitality.

If it was an organised sporting or artistic activity it could be up to 100.

If it was a concert or conference it would fall under these conditions...
Organised indoor activities include:

Live entertainment (also see below for separate rules for theatres)
Concerts
Conferences and trade fairs
Watching indoor sports
Bingo
Organised indoor events *can only take place* where people attending are fully vaccinated or recovered from COVID-19 (not including accompanied children). Venues can have up to 60% capacity. Events must be fully seated.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Sep 2021)

So I rang the HSE

No joy at all.

She insisted on reading out the website. I told her that I had done that. 

I asked for her supervisor or for a contact who would explain the rules but she said all she is allowed do is read out the rules on the website.

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (13 Sep 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> So I rang the HSE
> 
> No joy at all.
> 
> ...


Pity they couldnt give you a clear answer.
I wonder if hotels themselves would know the lowdown or just as much in the dark.


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Sep 2021)

Best to contact the AG to ask him Brendan, I believe that's the done thing in this situation!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Sep 2021)

I found these operational guidelines: 

[broken link removed]

Page 5






Easing of capacity limit restrictions does not apply - therefore some capacity limit restrictions are still in place?


----------

